# User and technical catalogue



## Toni F (12 mo ago)

Hi all, I bought a Y1401D few years ago and using it twice a year since then , working quite good. Is there any way to find a user and a technical catalogue?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Toni F said:


> Hi all, I bought a Y1401D few years ago and using it twice a year since then , working quite good. Is there any way to find a user and a technical catalogue?


Not sure what you bought. Is it a Y*M*1401D made by Yanmar or some other Y-tractor that is made in Russia?

If the Yanmar, then yes, I have the manuals for it in PDF for FREE at the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group -or- on this site in the RESOURCE MANAGER section under CUT Tractors.


----------

